# My Honorable Guardian Police Officer



## Kumikiaratamangaka

I speak English, I am trying to write in Kanji but I don't know how please help

(I have to draw it out on my end), but if I was going to write, how would I write in Kanji "My Honorable Guardian Police Officer?"

I uploaded a picture to show where I want that sentence/title to go in kanji.

In Japan the title can be written up and down correct? Would you find it on the far left where that circle is? Would anyone mind drawing/ writing the title "My Honorable Guardian Police Officer?" in kanji for me? Thank you so much everyone for helping me with this project.


----------



## karlalou

我が敬愛なる is a common phrase, may be not exactly but, I think, it's close to "My Honorable". 敬愛なる means to respect and love, often used when we talk about a teacher in writings.

Could you tell me what is "Guardian Police Officer"? Is it like an orphan's uncle who happens to be a police officer?

Maybe… how about 敬愛なる我が後見人警察官? I don't think there's a title called 後見人警察官. I think this works ok if he's an orphan's uncle who just happens to be a police officer.


----------



## frequency

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> but if I was going to write, how would I write in Kanji "My Honorable Guardian Police Officer?"


That'll be a title for the BL? work on the cover. Is either of the boys on the cover a police officer who protects the other? And therefore is he a 'guardian' at the same time? Well, as for the title your word choice matters: Your choice changes the mood greatly. Do you want to make the title sound casual or serious?


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

karlalou said:


> 我が敬愛なる is a common phrase, may be not exactly but, I think, it's close to "My Honorable". 敬愛なる means to respect and love, often used when we talk about a teacher in writings.
> 
> Could you tell me what is "Guardian Police Officer"? Is it like an orphan's uncle who happens to be a police officer?
> 
> Maybe… how about 敬愛なる我が後見人警察官? I don't think there's a title called 後見人警察官. I think this works ok if he's an orphan's uncle who just happens to be a police officer.





I need " watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan" written out top to bottom. Can you draw these kanji symbols for me please?


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

frequency said:


> That'll be a title for the BL? work on the cover. Is either of the boys on the cover a police officer who protects the other? And therefore is he a 'guardian' at the same time? Well, as for the title your word choice matters: Your choice changes the mood greatly. Do you want to make the title sound casual or serious?




My Japanese friend said I need "I need " watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan" written out top to bottom in Kanji. Can you draw these kanji symbols for me please? 
I wish my friend would do it but he's too busy with police school. I am trying to draw a story for him. It's suppose to be a tribute to him, so I guess it's kind of serious but loving at the same time.


----------



## frequency

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan"


 


> It's suppose to be a tribute to him, so I guess it's kind of serious but loving at the same time.


Oof, hard task.

Although not lovely very much, rippa is okay if you're okay with it.

Kumi, we usually don't combine the word 'guardian' with 'police officer'. This is a problem here. If I were you, I would cut guardian and say:
Watashi no rippana keisatsukan (My honorable policeman). But this would be the worst and tritest manga title I've seen in my life.

It's difficult..but if I'd do, it's _Watashi no rippana shugo keikan: 私の立派な守護警官._
(Police officer/policeman = 警察官, 警察官 is equal to 警官).
Give me a little time to think and I'll come back tomorrow evening. Don't pick up kanji only from that: they don't make sense at all.

PS: Rippana is replaceable to Sutekina (Wonderful).


----------



## frequency

Hi kumi, I've thought a bit about it, but I can't find a better answer than the one I told you yesterday. Feel free to ask!
(I'm looking forward to other good suggestions!)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私の尊敬する守護神のおまわりさん
私がリスペクトする守り役のおまわりさん
私がリスペクトする守り役　それはおまわりさん
我が尊敬すべき守り役--それはお巡りさん
私の尊敬すべき守り役のおまわりさん

私
の
尊
敬
す
べ
き
守
り
役
の
お
ま
わ
り
さ
ん


----------



## Cowrie

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> My Japanese friend said I need "I need " watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan" ... I wish my friend would do it but he's too busy with police school. I am trying to draw a story for him. It's suppose to be a tribute to him, ...


You may have gotten it from him by now…, but that would be 私の立派な警護／法執行官.

If he knows what he is talking about, I would say why not, it’s a tribute to him, but there is something that makes us (or at least me) a little uncomfortable about this “translation”.

I think it’s 法執行官. A more literal English counterpart of it would be a law enforcing officer, and I would understand a police officer is a law enforcing authority, but we good normal Japanese citizens usually do not refer to a police officer as 法執行官. I wonder if 保安官, which is often used to refer to the U.S. police officers, is what you want instead.

I realize there are several more I’d like to mention, but I’d wait to see if you, Kumikiaratamangaka, would still be interested.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私の尊敬する守護神のおまわりさん
> 私がリスペクトする守り役のおまわりさん
> 私がリスペクトする守り役　それはおまわりさん
> 我が尊敬すべき守り役--それはお巡りさん
> 私の尊敬すべき守り役のおまわりさん


 
うまいなあ・・すいませんセンスなくて　汗

I like his #4 and #5, and I believe the best is #4. You Kumi can replace 我が to 私の, if you want to. Up to you and I hope Doberman will say yes!
Mine isn't lovey very much, to tell the truth lol. His #4 is definitely a better job than mine!


----------



## 810senior

> 我が敬愛すべきガーディアンのおまわりさん。
> Wa-ga Keiai-subeki Gardian-no Omawari-san.



guardianのうまい訳が思いつかなかったので横文字に逃げてみました。


----------



## frequency

そうなんよ、guardianがね。警備員じゃないだろうしｗ



Cowrie said:


> I think it’s 法執行官.


Why? Kumi said
_I wish my friend would do it but he's too busy with police school. I am trying to draw a story for him. It's suppose to be a tribute to him._


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

karlalou said:


> 我が敬愛なる is a common phrase, may be not exactly but, I think, it's close to "My Honorable". 敬愛なる means to respect and love, often used when we talk about a teacher in writings.
> 
> Could you tell me what is "Guardian Police Officer"? Is it like an orphan's uncle who happens to be a police officer?
> 
> Maybe… how about 敬愛なる我が後見人警察官? I don't think there's a title called 後見人警察官. I think this works ok if he's an orphan's uncle who just happens to be a police officer.


I really love the honorable kanji bit you showed me. See the story is about a boy who falls in love with a girl, grows up to be a police officer but also a protector of this women who he has been in love with.

He is 1) a police officer.  And
2) a protector aka guardian


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

frequency said:


> That'll be a title for the BL? work on the cover. Is either of the boys on the cover a police officer who protects the other? And therefore is he a 'guardian' at the same time? Well, as for the title your word choice matters: Your choice changes the mood greatly. Do you want to make the title sound casual or serious?


Yes. One of the guys is a police officer who is very just and fair. He hardly ever lies unless it's too protect. And he is also one of the character's guardian and also a protector of the city. 
What is the best title/sentence when you look at all this?

Thank you so much for all of your answers but I am now overwhelmed lol, which title do you all think is best?


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

frequency said:


> Oof, hard task.
> 
> Although not lovely very much, rippa is okay if you're okay with it.
> 
> Kumi, we usually don't combine the word 'guardian' with 'police officer'. This is a problem here. If I were you, I would cut guardian and say:
> Watashi no rippana keisatsukan (My honorable policeman). But this would be the worst and tritest manga title I've seen in my life.
> 
> It's difficult..but if I'd do, it's _Watashi no rippana shugo keikan: 私の立派な守護警官._
> (Police officer/policeman = 警察官, 警察官 is equal to 警官).
> Give me a little time to think and I'll come back tomorrow evening. Don't pick up kanji only from that: they don't make sense at all.
> 
> PS: Rippana is replaceable to Sutekina (Wonderful).



What does Watashi no rippana shugo keikan mean? What is the precise meaning/translation in English?


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私の尊敬する守護神のおまわりさん
> 私がリスペクトする守り役のおまわりさん
> 私がリスペクトする守り役　それはおまわりさん
> 我が尊敬すべき守り役--それはお巡りさん
> 私の尊敬すべき守り役のおまわりさん
> 
> 私
> の
> 尊
> 敬
> す
> べ
> き
> 守
> り
> 役
> の
> お
> ま
> わ
> り
> さ
> ん


What did he write in English that is up and down on the side like that?
Btw thank you very much solatidoberman


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

Cowrie said:


> You may have gotten it from him by now…, but that would be 私の立派な警護／法執行官.
> 
> If he knows what he is talking about, I would say why not, it’s a tribute to him, but there is something that makes us (or at least me) a little uncomfortable about this “translation”.
> 
> I think it’s 法執行官. A more literal English counterpart of it would be a law enforcing officer, and I would understand a police officer is a law enforcing authority, but we good normal Japanese citizens usually do not refer to a police officer as 法執行官. I wonder if 保安官, which is often used to refer to the U.S. police officers, is what you want instead.
> 
> I realize there are several more I’d like to mention, but I’d wait to see if you, Kumikiaratamangaka, would still be interested.



Could you translate the Japanese title you recommended me to use and write/place the kanji and the romaji side by side for me please? 
(Thank you)


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

frequency said:


> うまいなあ・・すいませんセンスなくて　汗
> 
> I like his #4 and #5, and I believe the best is #4. You Kumi can replace 我が to 私の, if you want to. Up to you and I hope Doberman will say yes!
> Mine isn't lovey very much, to tell the truth lol. His #4 is definitely a better job than mine!


Could you translate solatidoberman 's title recommendation for me please?


----------



## Kumikiaratamangaka

810senior said:


> guardianのうまい訳が思いつかなかったので横文字に逃げてみました。


What does this mean in English?


----------



## 810senior

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> What does this mean in English?


What I meant is the fact that I transliterated the guardian in Katakana, because I didn't find out any equivalent of it in Japanese vocabulary. That's all.

Here comes my attempt(you can see the same one on #11):
我が敬愛すべきガーディアンのおまわりさん。


----------



## karlalou

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> 我が敬愛なる
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the honorable kanji bit you showed me. See the story is about a boy who falls in love with a girl, grows up to be a police officer but also a protector of this women who he has been in love with.
> 
> He is 1) a police officer.  And
> 2) a protector aka guardian
Click to expand...

OK. So he's NOT 後見人.
Then how about 親愛なる私の護衛官.
I think in that case 親愛なる is better showing closeness than 敬愛なる .
私の sounds simpler and sweeter than 我が.
護衛 or 護衛官 is the word for ボディガード (bodyguard) in Japanese, and it's a pretty dry businesslike word nothing fancy about it.

守護 is used for translation of guardian angel, sounds like someone not mortal being.


----------



## frequency

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> What does Watashi no rippana shugo keikan mean? What is the precise meaning/translation in English?


_My great guardian policeman._


----------



## Cowrie

Kumikiaratamangaka said:


> Could you translate the Japanese title you recommended me to use and write/place the kanji and the romaji side by side for me please?
> (Thank you)


I’m sorry if my previous post confused you. I didn’t mean to recommend anything there. If “My Japanese friend”, “my friend”, “he”, and “him” in your post #5 are all referring to the same single person, it seems (to me) that using what he said you need is the most sensible thing to do. So, my (personal) first recommendation for you would be “watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan”.

watashi no rippa na keigo/houshikkoukan
私の立派な警護／法執行官
My Honorable Guardian/Law Enforcement Officer

Just in case: I don’t mean to oppose any of the suggestions/recommendations other members offered.

By the way, this thread makes me think of Judge Alex. He was a police officer.


----------

